# Poor Gizzy...



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

She had the last of her boosters for a while and she is SO sluggish. She just either stands and stares and then lays down...she won't even follow me. 

I hope she feels herself again soon!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Love her and tell her it's all over.

My girls go to the vet tomorrow for their next set of shots! Gizzy can tell them how easy it is....


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Poor sweet girl! I hope it passes quickly for her. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks! This morning she seemed very down still. They said it could take up to 3 days to have her bounce back...but probably in 24 hours she would be herself. I felt so bad for her


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Did they give her all her boosters in one visit?? Usually for smaller dogs they separate them so that there is less chance of a reaction.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

She had 2 of them yesterday.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww...hugs for Gizzy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..My vet had me give Whimsy benedryl the day before the vac and the day of..it really helped with the soreness.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Ditto on the benedryl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Us too. Kodi gets shots no closer than 2 weeks apart, one at a time, and they give him benedryl at the same time.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

She has been on Benadryl for a while now...allergies it seems. She is doing better now  Saturday she was running all over the place! (we had people over )


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to hear she's back to her Hav self


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Big hugs to little Gizzy!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like a bad reaction... she needs some liquid benedryl. Benedryl save one of my dogs lives one time.


----------

